

Ask HN: What is wrong with the online networking scene? - JacobIrwin

How do you feel about online networking? We (i.e. my startup team) have mixed emotions.<p>We feel that "social" and "professional" networking should not exist as separate entities.<p>Facebook recently disabled a LinkedIn app for their users. One Facebook user commented:<p>"Yep. All my profile tabs are back to the default. I really liked this app, and it came in useful on more than one occasion. Seems the more FB tries to make itself "social" the more it limits the way people can interact (Or punishes them when they do)..."<p>(You can click on the tab near the top that says, "Just My LinkedIn Profile," to see some of the reactions: http://www.facebook.com/applications/My_LinkedIn_Profile/6394109615)<p>Any thoughts on this?<p>What other problems need to be addressed?
======
mcgeadyd
Hmm, my linkedin and facebook networks are almost entirely separate and I
really want to keep it that way. now having said that I wouldn't mind my
facebook peeps getting near my linkedin stuff, but wouldn't want my linkedin
crowd going near my facebook page. i actually just decoupled my twitter feed
from my linkedin account, because i didn't think it was appropriate... some
tweets wouldn't do my chances of getting hired much good.

hope that helps. maybe that's just me.

